# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Nokia Vertu

## StormAngel

Vertu, celulari prej platini 18 karatësh 


Olsi Kolami

Përtej oqeanit është kthyer në një objekt kult brenda pak kohësh, aq sa personazhe të njohura si Tom Ford, ish-stilist i Gucci, Madonna apo Gwyneth Paltrow, nuk kanë vonuar ta blejnë. Modeli bazë kushton katër mijë euro, ndërsa versioni prej platini edhe 21 mijë euro të tjera. Nuk dërgon email, as nuk shkrep foto, por të lejon të marrësh informacione tepër luksoze mbi udhëtimet dhe ngjarjet me pesë yje. Është vërtet një cellular, por blihet në dyqanet e bixhuterive. Një celular mjaft i përparuar dhe pritet që në Evropë të zbarkojë këto ditë. Quhet Vertu, që vjen nga emri i shoqërisë së luksit të grupit të njohur Nokia. Pra pak teknologji, por shumë hijeshi, pasi përbëhet nga materiale shumë të kushtueshme : platin ose ar i bardhë deri në 18 karatë, i akullt dhe tastiera përbëhet nga gurë shumë të çmuara. Të gjithë telefonat kanë një ekran të kristaltë prej zefiri kundër gërvishtjes. Gjithçka është punuar me kujdes, madje momentalisht në treg janë hedhur në numër i kufizuar, për të matur pulsin e blerësve, sesa të interesuar janë për të reaguar ndaj këtij produkti.

----------


## good devil

jepen falas kta celularet ?. 

kshu si te mire duken po kush i blen ato. (vetem ata qe skan ca te bejn me leket) pak sa te shtrenjta. 

por kshu si ide biznesi nuk eshte kec. mund tjen shituar nja 2 cope

----------


## StormAngel

Pasi qe filluam me telefonat celular ja edhe nje tjeter

HP iPAQ hx2000 series

HP promovoi serin e re te Pocket PC e cila mundeson maksimum ruajtje te te dhenave. Duke dhene ne perdorim tre konfiguracione te ndryshme, me memorie te ndryshme, procesor, radio dhe kapacitet te baterive me nivele te ndryshme te cilat jane per nevoje dhe buxhete te ndryshme, seria e ketij telefoni mundeson siguri dhe fleksibilitet per profesionalistet te cilet jane non stop ne levizje, dhe kerkojne lidhje dhe mundesine deri tek ardhja me e sigurte tek te dhenat. Ruajtja e te dhenave, i cili eshte avantazhi kyc i ketij Pocket PC telefoni, ngelet prioriteti kryesor ne ditet e sotit.
Njeri nga novitetet te cilat kjo seri i jep eshte skenimi i gishtit, me te cilen personat qe perdorin kete telefon e kane me te lehte autorizimin.
Me perdorimin e enkriptimit te te dhenave, mundesohet edhe ruajtja me efikase e te dhenave, sidomos kur ka informata delikate (sic jane e-mail dhe adresa kontaktesh)
Ja edhe ne foto HP iPAQ


Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje tutorial per ca termine qe perdoren ne teknologjine e telefonave celulare  :shkelje syri: 

Jam i sigurte se shumica e jush i kane hasur keto terme qe do i ceki me poshte ne telefonat e juaj, por ndoshta nuk i dini se c`domethenie kane dhe per se perdoren.Pra do mundohem me aq sa di t`ju sqaroj kete.
Fillojme:

GPRS:
General Packet Radio Service eshte sistem i transferimit te shpejte te te dhenave qe perdoren ne rrjetin mobil (celular). Shpejtesia e transfertes te te dhenave shprehet ne KB per sekond.

JAVA:
JAVA paraqet gjuhe programore per kompjutora dhe telefona celulare. Para se gjithash perdoret per loja ne telefonat celular.

Infrared:
Nepermjet Infraredit kycja pa ndermjetesimin e kabllove mundesohet transferimi i te te dhenave si per shembull nga telefoni ne kompjutor dhe anasjelltas si dhe nga nje telefon deri tek nje tjeter. Kjo eshte e mundesuar me afrimin e nje distance te vogel (me maksimum 2-3 metra) te dy aparateve qe posedojne Infrared.


Symbian:
Symbiani eshte sistemi operativ me i perdorur tek te ashtuquajturat telefona "te mencur" apo multimedial. Symbian telefonat ofrojne mundesi perdorimi perafersisht si te kompjutorave te xhepit, por kane nevoje per hardware special.

WAP:
Me Wireless Application Protocol mundesohet kycja ne internet dhe shfletimi i web faqeve nga ekrani i telefonit celular, si dhe transferta e te dhenave ne rrjetin global.

Sync-ML:
Eshte procedure per sinkronizimin e adresave, termeve ose e-maileve nepermjet internetit. Sync-ML perdoret shpesh tek telefonat celular, per shkak se ketu transferohen numer i vogel i te dhenave.

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

P.S: do ishte mire nqs moderatori i ketij forumi ia ndryshonte emrin kesaj teme ne Telefonat Celular pasi kam edhe informata te tjera mbi telefonat celular qe besoj do ju duhen disa nga juve.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Derisa ende e ka statusin "coming soon", si telefon i cili eshte planifikuar te leshohet ne perdorim ne kvartalin e pare te 2005, thash t`ju informoj per telefonin per te cilin thuhet se do jete njeri nga telefonat me te kerkuar per kete vit.

Do filloj ne fillim te ju informoj se kamera e Samsung P860 ka rezolucion me 5 mega pixela. Ata qe dijne dicka me shume mbi boten e aparateve digjitale e dijne se vetem aparatet me te shtrenjta kane kvalitet te fotos perafersisht 5 mega piksela, derisa te gjithe te tjerat (me cmim edhe deri ne 200-250 euro) kane rezolucion deri ne 3 mega piksela.

Pra, me vendosjen e aparatit digjital profesionist ne telefon celular, Samsungu eshte shume me para brendeve te tjere.
Edhe nje surpriz tjeter! A ju eshte kujtuar ndonjehere se ne telefon celular do kemi edhe TV output? USB porti si opcion ne teknologjine celulare tani as qe permendet. Samsung P860 ka edhe TV output dhe edhe me kete hap jane shume para prodhuesve tjere te celulareve.

Surpriz per sa i perket edhe display te telefonit. Pra "display" i ketij telefoni ka 16 milion ngjyra...wow!, dhe eshte telefoni i pare me displej te ketille, dhe qe ka rezolucion 320x240 piksela.

Ja edhe ne foto Samsung P860

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## StormAngel

Perdorimi i Nokia 6170 do jete nje dicka e re per ju.
Dizajn teper i bukur i jashtem, dhe duke pa funksionet e telefonit, gjithcka eshte e thjeshte dhe e kontrollueshme. Ekrani i telefonit eshte me rezolution 96x65 piksela dhe 4096 ngjyra, tek te cilat regjistrohen thirjet, mesazhet, koha dhe balansi i baterise.
Pas mberthyeses fshehet TFT "display" i madh me rezolucion 128x16o piksela dhe 65.536 ngjyra.

Kamere digjitale VGA, me rezolucion te fotos 650x480 piksela dhe video regjistruesi (video recorder) i integrurar si dhe "video player" i cili mbeshtet MPEG-4 dhe AMR audio formate, do jene kenaqesi plus per ju.
Kycja ne internet eshte e mundesuar me modem te instaluar, WAP 2.0 dhe xHTML.
Sinkronizimi me kompjutorin eshte e mundesuar me USB e cila me kabllon speciale per Nokia telefonat DKU-2 dhe Sync-ML eshte pjese standarde e ketij telefoni.
Transferta e te dhenave kryhet me GPRS dhe Infrared.
Bateria ka kohezgjatje reth 4 ore non stop te flasish ne telefon dhe 270 gjate stand by modit te telefonit.

Ne foto Nokia 6170

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## StormAngel

Nokia N-Gage QD eshte pasardhes i konzoles per lojra Nokia N-Gage e cila eshte e dedikuar per ata qe tek telefoni i tyre pervec mjetit per komunikim shofin edhe mjet per te luajtur loja dhe argetim. Ne kete model te permiresuar, prej momentit te pare mund te shifen ndryshimet ne dimenzionet dhe dizajnin te bere per luajtje me komode te lojrave e cila mund te jete individuale apo te luhet ne rrjet me me shume lojtare.

Fakti qe telefoni eshte "smart phone" me sistem operativ Symbian 6.0 nenkupton se ne kete telefon do gjeni shume aplikacioni te rajoneve dhe nevojave te ndryshme. Kompatibiliteti me Java programet don te thote se pervec se lojrat qe jane te dizajnuara enkas per kete telefon, mund te luhen edhe gjithe lojrat tjera te dizajnuara per telefonat Nokia. 
Pesha e QD eshte e zvogeluar ne 143 gram, qe eshte peshe normale edhe per telefonat e thjeshte.

Ndryshimi me praktik eshte sloti i jashtem per kartat memorike per lojra. Tani nuk eshte i nevojshem ckycja e telefonit dhe nderrimi i baterise per ta nderuar lojen.
Dimenzionet e N-Gage jane 118x68x22 mm, me memoria te isntaluar prej 3.4 MB dhe karta memorike prej 32, 64 ose 128 MB.
Back up i teresishem per e-mail (IMAP4, POP3, SMTP, MIME2), xHTML internet kerkues, MIDI dhe WAV ringtone, kohe per te folur deri me 5 ore dhe ne stand by deri 11 dite ose kur luani 10 ore.

Ne foto Nokia N-Gage QD

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## StormAngel

Nqs jeni adhurues i telefonave celular me mekanizem mbylles te kapakeve, deshironi pamje te bukur te jashtme, por nuk e nencmoni as nevojen e funksioneve te modernizuara te telefonit, Nokia 7270 sigurish do ju pelqej.

Duke vezhguar Nokia 7270 ne pozite te hapur dhe te mbyllur, fitohet perhtypja se behet fjale per model te ndryshem te telefonit. Nokia 7270 eshte telefon elegant me dimensione: 88 me 46 me 22 mm, dhe ka mase prej 121 grame.

Posedon dy ekrane, te jashtem dhe te brendshem. I brendshmi, ose ekrani kryesor ka dimensione: 31.7 me 38.9 mm, ka 65 356 ngjyra dhe rezolucion pre 126x160 piksela. Keshtu ai mundeson te shifet tekst me 6 linje.
Ekrani i jashtem ka dimensione: 25.6 me 19 mm, back up per 4096 ngjyra dhe rezolucion prej 96x65 piksela. Ne ate regjistrohen inromata per te gjithe mesazhet dhe thirjet qe pranoni, data dhe koha si dhe menyra momentale e punes se telefonit.
Ekrani i jashtem i modelit 7270 ne krahasim me te gjithe telefonat qe kane ekrane te dyfishte dallohet per nga dimensioni me i madh. Te dy ekranet kane mundesi per ndryshimin e temes dhe vendosjen e fotografise ne "background" 

Kamera i regjistron fotografite digjitale ne 3 GPP formate dhe lejon "zoom" deri ne 4 here.Fotografite mund ti ruani ne nje nga tre shkallet per kualitet. Per perpunimin e fotografice duhet softver aplikativ adekuat.

Radio FM i instaluar eshte poashtu karakteristike e vecante e ketij telefoni qe vlen te permendet. Memoria totale e cila ju jepet per te ruajtur te dhenat tuaja eshte 15.5 MB.

Ne foto Nokia 7270

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## BvizioN

Cili eshte celulari i pare qe keni perdorur dhe kur?
Cili eshte celulari qe perdorni ne keto momente?
Cili model ju pelqen me shume te cilin nuk e keni momentalisht po mund ta bleni?

Po e filloj me veten time......

Motorola (smbaj mend modelin) ne vitin 1996
Motorloa 3G A1000 dhe SE 3G V800 momentalisht.
Me pelqen Nokia 3G 6680 qe do dale tani.

----------


## StormAngel

Samsung paraqiti monitorin e ri multi funksional.
Behet fjale per model 19 inch SyncMacter 930 mp me rezolucion 1280 x 1024 pika, e cila mund te punoj edhe si radio marres dhe TV marres me mundesine e paraqitjes se fotografise ne fotografi.
Monitori ka edhe stereo "speakers" dhe plus "back up" qe ka per formatet standarde NTSC, PAL dhe SECAM, mundeson edhe mbajtje te televizorit me definicion te madh (high definition TV-HDTV).

Nga karakteristikat tjera do vecojme edhe kontrastin 1.000:1, ndritjen prej 250 cd/m2 dhe nje shkalle te pamjes prej 178 shkallesh.
Cmimi i ketij monitori eshte dikund 630 euro.

Ne foto keni monitorin Samsung

Pergaditi: Mirsad Asani

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ej stormo do na hedhesh ndonje nga keta CEL mer ? SE kemi ngel me 33 10  :ngerdheshje:  ...Bo Bo car nuk shpikin mer ...Me mire me nje CEL NIKIA te thjeshte se keta do 1 vit me i mesu .

----------


## StormAngel

Kam Alcatel nga ata te shekullit te kaluar.  :ngerdheshje: 
Tashi pretendoj te marr ndonje te ri, po me leket cik te dobet jemi.

----------


## Darius

Ndersa mua me pelqen shume modeli i fundit qe ka nxjerre Motorola qe quhet Razr V3. Eshte celulari me design me te bukur qe kam pare deri me sot dhe deri tani konsiderohet si me i holli per nga trashesia. Po ashtu dhe pesha specifike eshte relativisht shume me e lehte se celularet e tjere te prodhuar, peshon vetem 95 gram. Si kualitet po ashtu pretendohet qe eshte i larte ndonese camera digitale nuk eshte me shume se 4 mega pixles, video eshte e formatit Mpeg 4. Teknologjia eshte ajo BlueTooth dhe gjeja qe me ka pelqyer me shume eshte display LCD me ngjyra qe ka ne pjesen ballore pervec asaj ne pjesen e brendeshme. Fotot e meposhtme sjane te mjaftueshme por jane te vetmet qe mund te gjeja per ne forum.

----------


## Darius

Shkenctaret e kompanise Siemens kane arritur te krijojne nje lloj telefoni celular me projektim. Nje model laboratorik u paraqit ne nje ekspoze vjetore ne mars te 2005 ne Hanover. Sistemi ben te mundur projektimin e nje tastiere te njejte me ate qe permban cdo telefon celular, ne nej siperfaqe te qarte dhe te sheshte. Me pas me nje stilolaps special ose dicka te ngjashme me penen qe perdoret per Palm, cdo perdorues mund te shkruaje ne tastieren virtuale dhe te perdori funksinet normale te telefonit.

----------


## diikush

> Kam Alcatel nga ata te shekullit te kaluar. 
> Tashi pretendoj te marr ndonje te ri, po me leket cik te dobet jemi.


Rrezik ta kesh si Alcatel qe kam pasur une (me kapak qe reshket mbi numratorin e telefonit) , celulari im i pare, para rreth 8 vjetesh a me shume  :buzeqeshje:  ja kam lane dikujt ne Shiperi para se te vija ne SHBA, akom punon ai telefon, per bukuri...    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

Modeli i pare, ka qene Nokia 88 50, para dy viteve dhe e kam mbajt vetem 3 dite...me mori ai pronari qe ma huazoi se shkoi ne France.

Mandej kisha dy vite Sony Ericsson t-200, dhe gjersa kishte probleme dhe e perplasa per muri se baterine se mbante fare hic  :i ngrysur: 

Ndersa tash kam Nokia 61 00 dhe kete ma ka sjell vllau nga Gjermani se me leket qe fitoj ketu une as per buke nuk me dalin  :buzeqeshje: 

PS:
StormAngel.  te kisha sugjeruar tja maresh Dimos per disa caste celularin se ai e ka teper te bukur hmm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Sony me ne fund e leshoi ne shitje PlayStation ne portable version.
Ajo qe e ben kete model interesant eshte mundesia per loje ne rrjet pa tel apo ndryshe Wi Fi. Cmimi i ketij produkti eshte dikund 190 dollar, por ne versionin fillestar nuk jane futur edhe lojat extra per te cilet do duhet te shtoni edhe 50 euro.

Ja edhe foto nga Sony Portable PlayStation.

----------


## StormAngel

Siemens paraqiti modelin e pare 3G.
Ai eshte modeli SXG 75, i cili do del ne shitje nga mesi i ketij viti, ndersa cmimi i tij do rrotullohet dikund prej 500 deri ne 700 euro.
Ajo qe e ben kete model special eshte sistemi navigacional GPS i instaluar ne telefon. Eshte i ekuipuar me dy kamera, nga e cila njera eshte per videofoni, TFT display me 262.000 ngjyra, memorje te instaluar prej 128 MB dhe sllot per kartele memorike, mund te lexoj Word, Excel dhe PDF fajle.

Tani per tani SXG 75 eshte aduti kryesor i Siemensit per kete vit dhe shpresohet te arrij nje shitje milioneshe. Kompania per marketingun e tij do investoj rreth 10 milion euro, per shkak se shpreson se po ky model do mund ta nxjerr Siemens nga kriza ne te cilen kjo kompani ka hyre.

Ne foto Siemens SXG 75

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## BvizioN

Nokia 6680 eshte nje nder prodhimet e fundit nga Nokia me funksione te plota ne 3G (Teknologi e generates se trete)
Eshte teper i ngjashem me modelin e parafundit 6630 me disa dallime te vogla,si per shembull nokia 6630 ka pak a shume formen e nje dardhe kurse 6680 drejtkendesh.Eshte modeli i pare nga Nokia me TFT, 256K colors.
Po ashtu eshte modeli i pare nga Nokia me Kamer ne pjesen perball per te funksionuar plotesisht ne Video thirrje.
I perdorshem ne rrjetet UMTS / GSM 900 / GSM 1800 / GSM 1900
Perveq se eshte Symbian smartphone ne te cilin mund te vendosesh plot aplikacione ka shume avantazhe te tjera si bluetooth,1.3 mp kamera,direkt print te fotografive nga telefoni ne printer me anen e bluetooth etj

Pritet te dale nga fundi i ketij muaj kendej nga Anglia

----------


## StormAngel

Dizajni i ri dhe dimensionet me te vogla jane karakteristikat e para qe do ju bien ne sy ne krahasim me modelin e vjeter A716.
Ka kolor displej me 3,7 inch i mundesuar te tregoj palete 16 bit-she te ngjyrave (ose 65536 ngjyra) me rezolucion 640 x 480 piksela.
Потполно новиот дизајн и помалите димензии се карактеристиките кои на прв поглед го разликуваат од постариот модел А716.
Keni edhe butonat e navigacionit, mes te cilave dominon i vogli por efikas xhojstik me 5 kahje.

Kycja ne rrjet eshte e mundesuar me Bluetooth dhe Infrared dhe eshte nje nga sendet qe i jep me shume interes personave qe duan te marrin telefon te ketille.
Keni edhe mundesine e vendosjes se ndegjuesve, me cka eshte mundesuar te ndegjoni edhe mp3 formate.
Kamera e instaluar ka 1.3 megapiksela, me 4x zoom, dhe mundesi per te incizuar fotografi me rezolucion prej 80 x 60 piksela e deri ne 1280 x 960 piksela.
Me MyPal A730 keni mundesine e incizimiet te video klipeve ne 3GPP dhe AVI format me 5 rezolucione te paradefinuara, por maksimale deri ne 352 x 288 piksela. Keni poashtu ne disponim edhe 3 opcione per kualitetin e materialeve te inciazuara dhe mundesine per zgjedhjen e frameve.
Menyja eshte e lehte per tu perdorur, e pasur me opcione.
Qe paraqitja te jete gati perfekte, jane te instaluara edhe dy softvere per editimin e fotografive dhe krijimin e albumeve per te njejtat.
Peshon vetem 170 gram, qe eshte pak per nje PDA.

Ne foto Asus MyPal A730

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------

